# First Solo Trip/march Of The Ants



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, all!!
Went to N. GA, this last weekend, and it was my first trip totally alone. I went up Thursday, and came back today! I stayed at Sweetwater COE Campground. W4DRR, I went and looked at Victoria, and it IS nicer and leveler, I think, BTW. Will probably stay there, next time, as I got smoked out by so many campers with fires blazing head-high. Had to make a run into Canton to Walmart and get an air purifier (gotz a case of the asthma!). At any rate, I set everything up, and had a nice weekend of camping, traveling in the area, etc. Let me tell you one thing, tho......when the COE sign says "gates locked at 10:30", that's EXACTLY what it means........not 10:31 or 10:32, but 10:30 SHARP!! I know......I got locked out shy !! The manager on duty WAS nice enough to let me bring my TV in, but, he was NOT too happy about it!!







I really enjoyed having "my own place" rather than someone sleeping in a room above me, beside me, below me, etc. I didn't even take the TV! I read (haven't done that in a year or more) and listened to the stereo, etc. 
All was going fine, until last night.......that when the "march of the ants" took place. I went to bed, last night, and OUCH!! something bit me!! I hopped up, and there was an ant in my bed. Figured I must have brought it in on my shoes or something. Went back to bed.....about 30 mins later, OUCH!! got bit again!! Found TWO ants in the bed. Did a thorough search, tho, and didn't find anymore. 
Got a couple more bites during my sleep. Went to hookup this morning, and seems ants had found the stabilizer feet/pads!!!! Yep, they were marching right up those sap-suckers!! From now on, I will be sure to spray around those with Rid-A-Bug or something.
Well, I was "oh, so careful" to be sure to hook up things correctly, this morning, as there were a couple of guys watching. I felt like they were just waiting for me to make a boo-boo so they could get a good laugh. Did everything just right.......except......I was heading down the road, and I was like.....this truck is NOT towing like it normally does!! Guess what??? I had forgotten to go by the dump station!!!







If this happens to you, don't worry too much. I found the nearest state park on the Interstate and paid a $3 park fee and $2 dump fee.








Darlene action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*YOU GO GIRL!* 

...and I'll bet you left those good ole boys scratching their heads and trying to figure out just why THEY have so much trouble....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW, very impressive







I am so afraid I'm going to screw things up.







You are very brave sister









Sorry, about the ants & biting you .......







.......UGH, how awful!

Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PS- I like your Motto


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My daughter Brooke wanted me to put a smiley on this so here it is!

Very interesting first trip, and a solo trip to boot. Once in a while "shewhomustbeobeyed" will give me a kitchen-pass and I get a night out. Just me, the camper and a bunch of honey-dos.

Insects can be a problem. Couple of things I do to ward off their advances. When I store the trailer I NEVER leave food inside, unless it is canned goods. So far they haven't figured out how to use a can opener or even the canned goods would come home. The other thing I do is, as soon as I have positioned and set up the trailer and hooked up all the utilities, I spray EVERYTHING that touches the ground and the trailer with Ant and Insect Spray. Even the tires, hoses and electrical cord get a shot.

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Good thinking, Reverie!!
Didn't think about spraying the hose and the cord!! Thanks!!








Darlene action


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Darlene,
Congratulations on your first solo trip! Didn't you just feel great when you left them all standing there? You probably left them there with their old mouths hanging down to the ground. 
I get great satisfaction when someone, especially a man tells me "Great job backing your trailer in there, I can't do it that well at all". Or they'll say "you really tow that thing by yourself and set-up by yourself?" I even had a man say to me once while he was standing around (helping me, LOL with his hands in his pockets) say to me, "Well I guess I'll move on now, you don't seem to need me at all. You do a better job by yourself than I do with help".
I do it all with a lot of thanks to my DH. 
I enjoy it when I go up by myself for a day. Next Thursday a co-worker and I leave for our semi-annual, girls only overnight trip and man we can't wait.

Hope you have many more great solo trips. I hope you enjoy your trailer especially with the rocky start you had with it.

Linda


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Hi, all!!
> Went to N. GA, this last weekend, and it was my first trip totally alone. I went up Thursday, and came back today! I stayed at Sweetwater COE Campground. W4DRR, I went and looked at Victoria, and it IS nicer and leveler, I think, BTW. Will probably stay there, next time, as I got smoked out by so many campers with fires blazing head-high. Had to make a run into Canton to Walmart and get an air purifier (gotz a case of the asthma!). At any rate, I set everything up, and had a nice weekend of camping, traveling in the area, etc. Let me tell you one thing, tho......when the COE sign says "gates locked at 10:30", that's EXACTLY what it means........not 10:31 or 10:32, but 10:30 SHARP!! I know......I got locked out shy !! The manager on duty WAS nice enough to let me bring my TV in, but, he was NOT too happy about it!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Hi, all!!
> Went to N. GA, this last weekend, and it was my first trip totally alone. I went up Thursday, and came back today! I stayed at Sweetwater COE Campground. W4DRR, I went and looked at Victoria, and it IS nicer and leveler, I think, BTW. Will probably stay there, next time, as I got smoked out by so many campers with fires blazing head-high. Had to make a run into Canton to Walmart and get an air purifier (gotz a case of the asthma!). At any rate, I set everything up, and had a nice weekend of camping, traveling in the area, etc. Let me tell you one thing, tho......when the COE sign says "gates locked at 10:30", that's EXACTLY what it means........not 10:31 or 10:32, but 10:30 SHARP!! I know......I got locked out shy !! The manager on duty WAS nice enough to let me bring my TV in, but, he was NOT too happy about it!!
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go! I haven't even driven with my trailer yet. I was just telling my husband that I wanted to do a short run on our trip this coming weekend. I guess I had better add ant spray to the camper. I have pretty much every food item in my pantry in tuperware or plastic zip-lock bags, but you can't be too careful. I can't handle a bug or a mouse! I found out this past weekend that I needed a fly swatter for bees. I am so proud of your independence, but really if a man offers, take him up on the help especially with your back. I know, I know, we are not supposed to show any weakness or we lose respect, but how many times are you going to see that man again in your life? You need to protect your health. Just rendering caring word.








The other Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Linda!!
Have to tell you the truth!!! The "rocky start" was just a vague memory as I was tootling down the highway!! sunny It was WONDERFUL!! (Til I had to stop and put more gas in!!)








Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, "other Darlene"........that's cute!! Course, we're both named after the "Darlene" from the Mickey Mouse Club, so we're troopers, huh?








About my back, and all, there is NO better investment you'll make on your camper than an electric jack!! Talk about saving your back?? I paced myself and did things methodically......I'm beginning to get a "routine"....put load equalizer bars, etc., across hitch before I back truck up to connect, so they're accessible, etc.
I REALLY enjoyed the feeling of independence it gave me. My stepdaughter visited me at the campground, and she's like "Look at you!! I brought some men to help with setting up, and you've already got everything done!"








I think the most tiring thing is the driving.......especially when you forgot to dump the holding tanks!!














Oh, BTW, there was nothing out for bugs in my camper, either. Ants just make trails up things, in search of food/water.
Darlene action


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Ant Tip: I use those Ant Traps. "Raid" sell them in a pack a 4. I put them under the sink in the kitchen and bathroom. We also did this when we had our pop up and we have NEVER had ants. They work great! P.S. Make sure to put them where kids and pets can't get to them.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

"gates locked at 10:30", that's EXACTLY what it means........not 10:31 or 10:32, but 10:30 SHARP!!"

And when they open at 7:00AM, that's exactly what they mean also. Last year, we stayed at Victoria during the week and I commuted to work from there. I would be sitting at the gate, waiting for the CG Host to open up. And it would be 7:00 sharp....not a minute before. Would have preferred an earlier start to beat the traffic.

Glad you had a safe trip.









Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the first solo, Darlene!
Glad to hear it went well.









And to the rest of you... Thanks for all the male bashing!








My day just would not be the same without it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Congrats on the first solo, Darlene!
> Glad to hear it went well.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I do not think any of it was meant at us I hope. I never remember anyone here saying a woman was not capable of camping alone, in fact, the men have been very supportive. Us men say to all, men and women, that if you need help there is always someone at the campground that will help and there they were.









When I am camping and relaxing and someone pulls in I do not turn my chair around and look the other way. I watch and I know everyone is watching me when I set up. Many a new trick can be learned by watching others.

As for ants, I do as Reverie. I carry a spray and once a day spray anything that touches the ground espesially the electric cord as it is a direct and unimpeeded access into the trailer. One other note, use bug killer on the ground at home where you park the camper. Sometimes you just bring them from home and never knew it.

John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Congrats on the first solo, Darlene!
> Glad to hear it went well.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Doug!
It was OBVIOUS that these two guys were just waiting for me to do something wrong........putting their hand up to their mouths and turning toward one another to say something, etc. They were a good 150' from me.....how could I hear, anyway?? 
You guys on here are WONDERFUL and supportive in everyway, even if you DO have a #1 list on your men's forum!!!








Darlene action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm sure he's okay, Darlene....just woke up on the wrong side of the conveyor belt.







All in good fun, eh!?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I'm sure he's okay, Darlene....just woke up on the wrong side of the conveyor belt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I was just teasing him, Doug!! He, like every other person on here, has been a great support to me, and I mean that from the bottom of my thumpin' gizzard!! sunny 
Darlene action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man!

You guys gotta learn not to take everything (OK, me) so seriously!
I certainly don't!









Just a bit a fun. Aye mate?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ditto









John


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

glad your trip went well, and glad you could put all the other problems with the TT behind you!! nothing but blue sky ahead!!

scott


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, sgalady!

So glad you had a great trip! Your positive attitude towards everything that comes your way is inspiring towards us all!









Karen


----------

